# Permutation League! Season 2 Cancelled. :(



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey there guys, it's Jam88 again.

So yesterday, watching some LaZer0MonKey, I had an idea. It was to make a "monkey league" but the qualification requirements are that you have to have a small cubing YT channel, not be really fast and have set NR/WR's.



Spoiler: S1 Specific Stuff



RULES and SCHEDULE:

Tables!

EPLL TABLECPLL TABLEnamematches donepointsnamematches donepointsHumble Cuber4​-9​Owen Morrison3​3​Micah Morrison2​6​PetrusQuber2​0​Rory O'Connor (SlykrCubr)2​-6​Sean Dunne3​9​MJS Cubing2​-6​PingPongCuber2​6​




For more rules etc: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...and-dates-confirmed.79024/page-4#post-1407575

It will be a TEAM EVENT for S2 again, dates announced.

S2 Post here

There is a discord server here and the official website is here. Enjoy the comp!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Hey there guys, it's Jam88 again.
> 
> So yesterday, watching some LaZer0MonKey, I had an idea. It was to make a "monkey league" but for small cubing YouTubers, not really good cubers (at least for Season 1). The name is kind of lacking in oomph and general interest, so that is up for change.
> 
> ...



I would be happy to do that, sounds fun! My channel is PingPongCuber


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Great! I'll PM you with the discord link!


PingPongCuber said:


> I would be happy to do that, sounds fun! My channel is PingPongCuber


----------



## Lilas ma (Nov 26, 2020)

I actually have a channel but I do not upload videos on it and I dont have discord , so does it work for me to participant ?


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> I actually have a channel but I do not upload videos on it and I dont have discord , so does it work for me to participant ?


You kind of need discord, but it's absolutely fine if you don't upload videos. I'll come back to you once the 2 days for the people I @ mentioned have had time to respond!


----------



## Lilas ma (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> You kind of need discord, but it's absolutely fine if you don't upload videos. I'll come back to you once the 2 days for the people I @ mentioned have had time to respond!


Ok I'm not participating because I cant have discord , I'm too young for it


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Ok I'm not participating because I cant have discord , I'm too young for it


OK! I'm sure that there will be more leagues where you don't need discord!


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 26, 2020)

I think that would be cool


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 26, 2020)

yea i'm down to that stuff!

I think it would actually be interesting if we did it as a team league, so like we're split into teams of 2 each. Just to make it different enough from monkey league


also, don't call the Morrison's not very good, one of them will win


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> yea i'm down to that stuff!
> 
> I think it would actually be interesting if we did it as a team league, so like we're split into teams of 2 each. Just to make it different enough from monkey league
> 
> ...


No, what I meant by that was small youtubers, whereas in the monkey league, there was only fast WR/NR cubers.
But yes, no offense meant to anyone, I just phrased that initial post a bit wrong!
And that is a very good idea! Discord link for you coming right up!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2020)

I have a YouTube channel, but it isn't for cubing


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I have a YouTube channel, but it isn't for cubing


That's fine. Do you want to participate?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok so I somehow did not get the notification from this. Anyway, I might want to do it depending on when the matches are.

EDIT: also you completely forgot @Humble Cuber


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok so I somehow did not get the notification from this. Anyway, I might want to do it depending on when the matches are.
> 
> EDIT: also you completely forgot @Humble Cuber


Of course! I'll add him now! I was thinking Christmas holidays between Christmas and New Year. Does that help?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Of course! I'll add him now! I was thinking Christmas holidays between Christmas and New Year. Does that help?


Sorry, I meant like what days of the week and what times.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sorry, I can’t do it.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Sorry, I meant like what days of the week and what times.


Oh sorry, misunderstood  Saturday 26th, Sunday 27th, and maybe Monday 28/Tuesday 29th. Probably from 12-6 GMT roughly, but some variations for timezones! 


BenChristman1 said:


> Sorry, I can’t do it.


That's fine.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll do it, if it can be at or after 6 PM GMT or after 8 PM GMT on Sunday.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Hey there guys, it's Jam88 again.
> 
> So yesterday, watching some LaZer0MonKey, I had an idea. It was to make a "monkey league" but for small cubing YouTubers, not really good cubers (at least for Season 1). The name is kind of lacking in oomph and general interest, so that is up for change.
> 
> ...


Okay I'm in, btw how many people on a team


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Hey there guys, it's Jam88 again.
> 
> So yesterday, watching some LaZer0MonKey, I had an idea. It was to make a "monkey league" but for small cubing YouTubers, not really good cubers (at least for Season 1). The name is kind of lacking in oomph and general interest, so that is up for change.
> 
> ...


Sounds fun! I would like to participate.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'll do it, if it can be at or after 6 PM GMT or after 8 PM GMT on Sunday.


OK- ill try to implement that


Humble Cuber said:


> Okay I'm in, btw how many people on a team


Brill, 8 hopefully


Owen Morrison said:


> Sounds fun! I would like to participate.


Great! Discord link coming up rn!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm in.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey,

Thanks for the mention. For some reason I or Mo didn't get a notification. Will likely be super busy over the next few weeks (and we are super slow and low-key don't want to get destroyed). Good luck with the comp though!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 27, 2020)

OK we now have TheSlykrCubr, Owen and Micah Morrison, Nmile7300, PingPongCuber, Humble Cuber and Sean Dunne. 7 participants so far, and still awaiting a response from @PetrusQuber , @Aerma , @FishyIshy , @TipsterTrickster and @ObscureCuber .


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2020)

Seems like a good idea. Good luck conducting the online League, U' S' U S' U S U' S .


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 27, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> U' S' U S' U S U' S .


Yeah I agree, @Jam88 is really sus, we should vote him out.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah I agree, @Jam88 is really sus, we should vote him out.


Was planning on making an among us joke as well but you beat me to it.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Was planning on making an among us joke as well but you beat me to it.


I don't even get it since I don't play among us but I'll laugh anyway 


abunickabhi said:


> Seems like a good idea. Good luck conducting the online League, U' S' U S' U S U' S .


Thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 28, 2020)

Signup is now open to all! We currently have 7 competitors, only 9 more people can join. A YouTube channel is a necessity, less than 1K subs, and you must have discord.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

If no one else signs up, then this will NOT go ahead. Please sign up, it doesn't matter how slow/fast you are: you are having fun cubing so please sign up.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 30, 2020)

I can, but im pretty slow(15-16 avg)

i have 138 subs, so can you add me if possible?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'd like to join but I don't have discord, so rip


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 30, 2020)

I have discord from 2 years ago, but I forgot how to use it.


----------



## ꧁King ♛Gamer꧂ᴿᴬᴳᴱ (Dec 1, 2020)

I also wanna participate i do not have a channel but i am on discord and i average around 20


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

꧁King ♛Gamer꧂ᴿᴬᴳᴱ said:


> I also wanna participate i do not have a channel but i am on discord and i average around 20


You can easily make a channel by clicking on your YouTube profile and click "Create a Channel".


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I can, but im pretty slow(15-16 avg)
> 
> i have 138 subs, so can you add me if possible?


Do you have discord?


hexacuber said:


> I'd like to join but I don't have discord, so rip


It's really easy to make an account. 


the dnf master said:


> I have discord from 2 years ago, but I forgot how to use it.


It's easy to use, do you have a channel?


꧁King ♛Gamer꧂ᴿᴬᴳᴱ said:


> I also wanna participate i do not have a channel but i am on discord and i average around 20


Just make a channel


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Do you have discord?
> 
> It's really easy to make an account.
> 
> ...


yes I have discord


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> yes I have discord


Cool. PM'ed


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 3, 2020)

OK we have 8 participants
This will be really fun so if you want, please sign up!


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 4, 2020)

This sounds like a lot of fun but i have no YouTube channel. Where can I find the videos to watch instead of participate in?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 4, 2020)

HippieCuber said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun but i have no YouTube channel. Where can I find the videos to watch instead of participate in?


A YouTube channel is very easy to make, and you don't have to upload on it to enter. But if you don't want to make one, it will be streamed on J8Cubes, my channel


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

We need one more person as Nmile left.
@Alex Davison @MJS Cubing Do either of you want to do it?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ll do it I guess.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’ll do it I guess.


Don't feel like you have to
I'll pm you the discord link


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Don't feel like you have to


No, I do want to. Sounds fun. Do you have a date/rules?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No, I do want to. Sounds fun. Do you have a date/rules?


all on the discord
between xmas/new yr
teams


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Join the Permutation League Discord Server!


Check out the Permutation League community on Discord - hang out with 13 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg




Discord server is now open to all!
Come join for updates and results!


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

Wait is the registration closed?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 15, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Wait is the registration closed?


Yeah, read the title of the thread lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Wait is the registration closed?


Yeah, had to call it


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

__





Permutation League!







Permutation-League-Official-Site.jjj2008.repl.co




Is the official website for it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Idk how I didn’t receive the notification rip
Ah well, look forward to it


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Idk how I didn’t receive the notification rip
> Ah well, look forward to it


That's really sad. I'll pm you if you want to participate in S2?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> That's really sad. I'll pm you if you want to participate in S2?


Yeah sure


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah sure


Cool
Promo video OUT! Share with other cubers!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

Teams are OUT!!! What team do you think will win? Also check first post for rules and schedule!


Spoiler: CPLL Team



@Owen Morrison
@PetrusQuber 
Sean Dunne
@PingPongCuber





Spoiler: EPLL Team



@Humble Cuber
@Micah Morrison
@TheSlykrCubr
@MJS Cubing


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Teams are OUT!!! What team do you think will win? Also check first post for rules and schedule!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPLL Team
> ...


hmm, it's so hard to pick. CPLL doesn't have many weaknesses, but Micah is so fast for EPLL.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> hmm, it's so hard to pick. CPLL doesn't have many weaknesses, but Micah is so fast for EPLL.


Yeah IMO Micah is gonna win individual one and CPLL will win as a team


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

maybe when i get sub 10 i would try this league.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> maybe when i get sub 10 i would try this league.


It is not speed, it is small YT ers


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> It is not speed, it is small YT ers


i dont have YT, but i will make one sometime.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> i dont have YT, but i will make one sometime.


OK


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 16, 2020)

I said I wasnn't participatinng in the discord server remember?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I said I wasnn't participatinng in the discord server remember?


Oh yeah crap. @PetrusQuber do you want to do it. Please I'm desperate
PLEASE NO ONE ELSE PULL OUT


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

OK PetrusQuber said yes and times are fine, so we are good to go!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Schedule updated!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 19, 2020)

ima practise the frick outta my tengyun v2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ima practise the frick outta my tengyun v2


poor tengyun- leave it a bit of life


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ima practise the frick outta my tengyun v2


Same, actually


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

OK time for the big wall of text. Prepare yourselves...


Spoiler: How the matches will work- Viewers



OK so there will be a winning team and a winning individual. The winning team will be determined by the total points that each team has at the end. The winning individual will be the winner of the final. The two people in the final will be the top person in each team. They will be streamed on YouTube and promo video can be found here.





Spoiler: How the matches will work- Participants



Join the #stream-chat video chat when your matches are, or you can be on there the whole time. If it is your match, then the two participants ONLY can unmute ( if they wish) and put their cameras on (must do). The cameras must see the cube, and the timer (preferably a stackmat timer) must be shown to the camera after each solve. Any cheating or disobeying these rules will result in your opponent winning. It is up to you to do the scrambles properly. I will send the scrambles once both participants have their cameras on on the chat. They will be sent on #scrambles in the format:

A vs B {time}
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


I will add more later.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

Updated schedule as @TheSlykrCubr requested


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 28, 2020)

Will be the first stream! Be sure to tune in! Live at 6:30 pm GMT today


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Will be the first stream! Be sure to tune in! Live at 6:30 pm GMT today


Oh, that’s actually at a good time in the States! I’ll try to be there!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, that’s actually at a good time in the States! I’ll try to be there!


They had to organize for oven, micah, and some others so it would be impossible to do in the middle of the night here.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> They had to organize for oven, micah, and some others so it would be impossible to do in the middle of the night here.


Good point. Micah and Owen seem die-hard enough to do it at 3 in the morning or something, though.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 28, 2020)

Lol.


BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, that’s actually at a good time in the States! I’ll try to be there!


On YT


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 28, 2020)

I might not be able to compete in the Permutation League. My wifi is still completely down from the explosion in Nashville. I am only typing this with a tiny bit of wifi from a mobile hotspot, which unfortunately will not be enough to join a call as is required in the Permutation League. I know AT&T is working hard to fix the damage from the explosion, but I am not sure if they will be done in less than 2 and a half hours.

anyway sorry @Jam88 if my absence will mess up anything you have prepared, I will do everything I can to try to compete.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I might not be able to compete in the Permutation League. My wifi is still completely down from the explosion in Nashville. I am only typing this with a tiny bit of wifi from a mobile hotspot, which unfortunately will not be enough to join a call as is required in the Permutation League. I know AT&T is working hard to fix the damage from the explosion, but I am not sure if they will be done in less than 2 and a half hours.
> 
> anyway sorry @Jam88 if my absence will mess up anything you have prepared, I will do everything I can to try to compete.


Really sad  I guess this means that @Micah Morrison will also be out then? It's fine, you can't really do anything about it. Feel free to just send me your times from the scrambles that I will put on Discord at the time of your match, and I can determine a winner from them. This goes for everyone who has this problem


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 28, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Really sad  I guess this means that @Micah Morrison will also be out then? It's fine, you can't really do anything about it. Feel free to just send me your times from the scrambles that I will put on Discord at the time of your match, and I can determine a winner from them. This goes for everyone who has this problem


Yeah Micah might not be able to compete either.

Alright I will send you the solves times on discord if the hotspot is still working then. I can send you a video of the solves as well after the wifi gets fixed if you want that.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah Micah might not be able to compete either.
> 
> Alright I will send you the solves times on discord if the hotspot is still working then. I can send you a video of the solves as well after the wifi gets fixed if you want that.


Ok. You don't need to get me the times before wednesday at like 7/8 GMT so you have time. A video would be nice, just to make sure you're not lying (even though I trust you) others might think so  I hope your wifi gets fixed soon 
@Owen Morrison fixed?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Stream is about to finish

It's the first one so some slight issues, but it was pretty fun


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Stream is about to finish
> 
> It's the first one so some slight issues, but it was pretty fun


Glad you liked it! tomorrows one is scheduled!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 28, 2020)

I joined the discord server


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Glad you liked it! tomorrows one is scheduled!


Almost exactly after you finished today my wifi started working, so I will be able to compete on stream tomorrow!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Almost exactly after you finished today my wifi started working, so I will be able to compete on stream tomorrow!


Amazing! I guess that means that Micah can also compete?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

The results from yesterday's round are out!
Owen v Micah- Owen won due to lack of submission from Micah
PingPongCuber v MJS Cubing- PingPongCuber won due to lack of attendance from MJS Cubing
HexaticPetrus v Humble Cuber- HexaticPetrus won 3-2
Sean Dunne v Rory(theSlykrCubr)- Sean Dunne won
Owen v Humble Cuber- Humble Cuber won due to lack of submission from Owen

TABLES AS THEY STAND
Check first post


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> The results from yesterday's round are out!
> Owen v Micah- Owen won due to lack of submission from Micah
> PingPongCuber v MJS Cubing- PingPongCuber won due to lack of attendance from MJS Cubing
> HexaticPetrus v Humble Cuber- HexaticPetrus won 3-2
> ...


I like how 3 of the matches were won by default.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I like how 3 of the matches were won by default.


It was the wifi problems for owen and micah, and MJS pm'ed me with a reason, but it was too late for yesterday's matches


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Owen v Micah- Owen won due to lack of submission from Micah
> 
> 
> TABLES AS THEY STAND
> Check first post


Lack of submission? What can I submit to fix this? I sent you my average.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Owen v Humble Cuber- Humble Cuber won due to lack of submission from Owen


When was this match? I thought my only match yesterday was against Micah who beat me.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Lack of submission? What can I submit to fix this? I sent you my average.


seen it now


Owen Morrison said:


> When was this match? I thought my only match yesterday was against Micah who beat me.


last match


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I like how 3 of the matches were won by default.


Should be better now


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Also, Jam88, the individual winner thing doesn’t make much sense, as the top scorer from each team isn’t necessarily the best, but rather whoever came up against easier opponents right?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, Jam88, the individual winner thing doesn’t make much sense, as the top scorer from each team isn’t necessarily the best, but rather whoever came up against easier opponents right?


actually it is whoever is named micah


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 29, 2020)

Smh
I never saw the sign up. Wish I could get an entry. I wanted to do it. But, good luck to the competitors


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, Jam88, the individual winner thing doesn’t make much sense, as the top scorer from each team isn’t necessarily the best, but rather whoever came up against easier opponents right?


They all play everyone from the other team



FishyIshy said:


> Smh
> I never saw the sign up. Wish I could get an entry. I wanted to do it. But, good luck to the competitors


There will be a season two. Until then, feel free to tune into the streams and join the discord




@Owen Morrison Monday, Participant 1 column, 7:10 pm GMT


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Plus it seems a bit unfair that people missing a time slot, or not being able to turn up would screw them over completely, but ig Season 2 would be better


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Plus it seems a bit unfair that people missing a time slot, or not being able to turn up would screw them over completely, but ig Season 2 would be better


MJS Cubing i will give leeway, as he told me a reason. Owen and Micah posted their times, which is fine. if they miss the time slot, then that is their fault for not paying attention, so I have to call it


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Stream ended! 
Tables updated!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

STREAM THREE! 6:25 pm GMT with matches starting at 6:30 GMT


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Permutation League live


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Permutation League live


Yup! Please come watch!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

The finalists will be @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison
The individual team winners are Micah and Owen.
Tomorrow's stream will be posted soon!
Link here




7 pm GMT
ao12 format rather than ao5


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Dangit I missed a stream cause a squirrel ate my internet cables.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Dangit I missed a stream cause a squirrel ate my internet cables.


Ah, that would be why there were less viewers


----------



## Couber (Dec 31, 2020)

Can i participate in S5?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Couber said:


> Can i participate in S5?


Did you mean S2? 
Yes, if you sign up when the signups open and you have a youtube channel and discord.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Did you mean S2?
> Yes, if you sign up when the signups open and you have a youtube channel and discord.



pretty sure he means S5 as in Stream 5


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Couber said:


> Can i participate in S5?





TheSlykrCubr said:


> pretty sure he means S5 as in Stream 5


Well there is no Stream 5, and you need to be signed up from the first stream


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Did you mean S2?
> Yes, if you sign up when the signups open and you have a youtube channel and discord.


Will all of the season 2 streams take place before january 8th? Because I'm moving on that day,


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Will all of the season 2 streams take place before january 8th? Because I'm moving on that day,


Easter like I said on your Progression Thread, so March/April/May area


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Easter like I said on your Progression Thread, so March/April/May area


ahh ok


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> ahh ok


I hope your move will be done by then


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I hope your move will be done by then


Yeah I should be settled by then


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Yeah I should be settled by then


Wow thats fast _3 short MONTHS_


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

FINAL STREAM FOR S1 Please tune in! at 7pm GMT today


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

MICAH MORRISON WON!!!!!
#PermutationLeagueS2
#MicahMorrisonWon
#J8Cubes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> MICAH MORRISON WON!!!!!
> #PermutationLeagueS2
> #MicahMorrisonWon
> #J8Cubes


what team won?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> MICAH MORRISON WON!!!!!
> #PermutationLeagueS2
> #MicahMorrisonWon
> #J8Cubes


Congrats Micah!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what team won?


^
I’ve started to forgot who won against each other and everything. The tables need to be updated


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 5, 2021)

The vote will be coming out soon for what event will be added for S2. Dates TBC


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 17, 2021)

@Alex Davison The form is out!








Permutation League Survey


What new event for S2, and your thoughts!




forms.gle


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> @Alex Davison The form is out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already filled it


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 17, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Already filled it


Same. Can I join it this season though?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 17, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Same. Can I join it this season though?


Once signup opens, sure!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sorry about double post, but thanks for all the responses so far!
There is currently a tie between 2x2 and 4x4, with 25% votes each, and another tie between Squan, Mega, and OH, with 16.7% of the votes each.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Again, sorry for triple post now, but does anyone want to commentate for any/all of the S2 matches? A lot of people have suggested this.
Open to anyone, but I have to be able to trust them not to say non-related stuff(NSFW etc) and they must NOT want to participate.
Thanks
(maybe one or both of the cubing critics? @Zain_A24 @Mo_A2244 are you guys interested?)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 19, 2021)

I would, but I would like to participate, so yeah...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 19, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Again, sorry for triple post now, but does anyone want to commentate for any/all of the S2 matches? A lot of people have suggested this.
> Open to anyone, but I have to be able to trust them not to say non-related stuff(NSFW etc) and they must NOT want to participate.
> Thanks
> (maybe one or both of the cubing critics? @Zain_A24 @Mo_A2244 are you guys interested?)


I might be interested.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I might be interested.


You don't want to participate?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 19, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> You don't want to participate?


Uhh....yeah. I kind of stopped practicing cubing anyway and I think it would be much more interesting to be a commentator.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Uhh....yeah. I kind of stopped practicing cubing anyway and I think it would be much more interesting to be a commentator.


Ok sure! I'll send you the dates once I figure them out, and we can see whether you can make it!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 19, 2021)

Might i inquire as to the winner of the new event for S2?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 19, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Might i inquire as to the winner of the new event for S2?


I'll leave it until the end of January to see what the winner is.
The current leaders are 2x2 and 4x4, followed by Mega, Squan, OH, and then in last rn cloncc.
EDIT:
Cloncc is catching up


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 24, 2021)

@Jam88 Is their gonna be a pre-season to make it a little more fun? We could have like a best of 50 like LazerMonkey did before the official Monkey League. I think that could help get the word out a little better and make more people actually want to watch it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2021)

Can I participate


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I'll leave it until the end of January to see what the winner is.
> The current leaders are 2x2 and 4x4, followed by Mega, Squan, OH, and then in last rn cloncc.
> EDIT:
> Cloncc is catching up
> View attachment 14551


Which one is megaminx?

Also, I want to participate!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Uhh....yeah. I kind of stopped practicing cubing anyway and I think it would be much more interesting to be a commentator.


Ooh I would like to see Nathan as a commentator.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Which one is megaminx?
> 
> Also, I want to participate!


I know, signups haven't opened yet.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mega post.

OK, @Nmile7300 the dates are Monday 12th April to Sunday 18th April. Can you make these?

VOTE RESULTS
2x2, 4x4, OH and Clock are tied in first place. There will be a new form soon to tie-break them.
The complete results:

OH4x42x2OHMegaminx4x44x4MegaminxSquare-12x22x2Square-1ClockClockOHClock

DATES
As I said above, Monday 12th to Sunday 18th April, same times as last time.

HOW TO SIGN UP
Signups will open at the end of February. 8-16 competitor limit, depending on how many people want to do it.

RESPONDING TO THE OTHER FORM RESPONSES
What did you think of the first season?

Pretty goodBeing in it was funPoggersGreatPretty cool tbhIt was goodIt was fun to watchit was pretty goodNoicePretty good, fun to compete inGood
Great! Glad you enjoyed!


I enjoyed the first season and I think that the range of cubers was great! It was very well organized and I found it fun to watch.Great! I enjoyed watching it, although the cameras took a while to load sometimes.I thought the idea was good but the execution could use some work. The presentation was not great in my opinion, so maybe work on that. I also think you either need to change the tournament’s format (aka who goes against who) or make stricter qualifications because there were a lot of unfair matches. When some who averages 8 faces off against someone who averages 15, it’s obvious who will win so nobody wants to watch. 
Thank you! I tried to organize it well.
Yeah, the cameras were slow sometimes. That is kind of beyond my control.
Any help on the presentation would be appreciated. I am not sure who said this, but thank you for the criticism. However, I am not sure whether I can implement this, as everyone needs to play everyone and it will crush a lot of people if I impose a sub-x participation limit.


Do you have any suggestion to improve the league?

Nah it is already PoggersYou’re doing great!
Great, glad to hear it!


Maybe some commentary or guest speakers to host with you would be great!As stated above, just try to make the commentary a little more interesting.Add 2x and Pyraminx + add another commentator
Nathan (Nmile7300) will probably be commentating. For 2x2 and pyra, there was the vote


Set it so that people in different time zones can join at an appropriate timeTo maybe also be streamed in twitchChange the way the tournament and qualifying rounds work so that there’s less unfair matches, and try to improve presentation.
I can't make the times any later. The majority of competitors were in the US, so I tried to make it such that they could join at a reasonable time. Any earlier, they couldn't do it, any later, I couldn't do it.
RE twitch, why? I have never had a twitch audience, and it would be another platform to look at, see the chat on, etc.
RE presentation and qualifying rounds, presentation will be worked on and I am open to suggestions. There were no qualifying rounds, and, as I said above, I can't exactly change requirements.


Duos formatPut clock in theremore clonk
For clock, there was a vote. Duos, maybe but there would have to be more matches, and it would be harder to organize.


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sorry, double post.
https://forms.gle/ZdUF72FmXQG6pewm9 is the final form. If there are any more ties, myself and Nathan will decide.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Instead of posing a sub-x limit, we should try to find some other way to make matches more fair - e.g. whoever wins is whoever gets the closest to a preset custom time for both competitors. So it’s not a battle between whoever has the fastest time, but rather whoever does the best in general


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Instead of posing a sub-x limit, we should try to find some other way to make matches more fair - e.g. whoever wins is whoever gets the closest to a preset custom time for both competitors. So it’s not a battle between whoever has the fastest time, but rather whoever does the best in general


I like that idea. How would we determine that time?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Any help on the presentation would be appreciated. I am not sure who said this, but thank you for the criticism. However, I am not sure whether I can implement this, as everyone needs to play everyone and it will crush a lot of people if I impose a sub-x participation limit.





Jam88 said:


> presentation and qualifying rounds, presentation will be worked on and I am open to suggestions. There were no qualifying rounds, and, as I said above, I can't exactly change requirements.


Ok these responses were me. It appears that I was the most critical lol. First, you say "everyone needs to play everyone". Why? There are a multitude of formats where this would not be required. I was also not suggesting that you have a sub-x limit.

About presentation, I think the look of the stream could be improved in some way. Try to make it look more professional. I also think that adding another commentator (me) is also going to help it a bit.

I see a few solutions to the problem of unfair and boring matches. 
1. Do what @PetrusQuber said or something similar that puts people against people of a similar speed
2. Do a very easy qualifier like this: Have everyone who signs up join a cubing time or similar room, and then everyone does an ao25 and then the top x people advance. This way the slower people still get to compete but the matches are fairer, and we don't have to have a small competitor limit.
3. Make it some sort of bracket or double elimination style so the more unfair matches happen first.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok these responses were me. It appears that I was the most critical lol. First, you say "everyone needs to play everyone". Why? There are a multitude of formats where this would not be required. I was also not suggesting that you have a sub-x limit.
> 
> About presentation, I think the look of the stream could be improved in some way. Try to make it look more professional. I also think that adding another commentator (me) is also going to help it a bit.
> 
> ...


I like your second option, although cheating would be possible. Are the times OK for you? I will give you 'mod' access to the Discord server.



Also, link to discord here for anyone who hasn't joined yet.








Join the Permutation League Discord Server!


Check out the Permutation League community on Discord - hang out with 13 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I like your second option, although cheating would be possible. Are the times OK for you? I will give you 'mod' access to the Discord server.


By "cheating" do you mean intentionally getting slow times to get put in a slower bracket?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> By "cheating" do you mean intentionally getting slow times to get put in a slower bracket?



How about a system where lower qualifiers have a slight penalty, and we can do a qualifiying stream


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I like your second option, although cheating would be possible. Are the times OK for you? I will give you 'mod' access to the Discord server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So uhh yeah it should work, except maybe not the sunday bc church, but we might be just doing it online instead. And about cheating, yeah thats true, maybe instead of a cubing time the person just has to film an ao25 on the same scrambles, one take, not cuts, etc. Then the top x people go on to the tournament section and the rest are eliminated.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> By "cheating" do you mean intentionally getting slow times to get put in a slower bracket?


No, starting to solve before starting the timer to make the cut.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> No, starting to solve before starting the timer to make the cut.


There's no point in doing that because you would simply get put in a faster bracket, which would make things harder in the tournament because you're competing against faster people


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> There's no point in doing that because you would simply get put in a faster bracket, which would make things harder in the tournament because you're competing against faster people


There won't be brackets. Just the top 8/16 people would make it through.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> There won't be brackets. Just the top 8/16 people would make it through.


Ah i see. Well in that case you can make everyone record their solves without cutting


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Ah i see. Well in that case you can make everyone record their solves without cutting


Yeah. I could make a kind of montage showing them then


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 26, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> How about a system where lower qualifiers have a slight penalty, and we can do a qualifiying stream


The point of a qualifier would be to close the gap. This widens the gap.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

I feel like going with my method or something similar would be better though.
It just feels a bit less fair to have people who have just been cubing for less time or such, getting cut in qualifiers and not making it to the main event.
I think a personal goal thing would still be more balanced.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I like that idea. How would we determine that time?


Missed this somehow.
Maybe an ao12 submitted beforehand to see their average and then take a fraction of that time of (a few seconds faster is more of a solve the faster you are). It would somewhat be on the honesty system to not get slower times initially then do really well, but maybe we could have the initially submitted times matter slightly as well, so submitting a slower than normal time loses points, and submitting a faster than normal time just sets high bars.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Missed this somehow.
> Maybe an ao12 submitted beforehand to see their average and then take a fraction of that time of (a few seconds faster is more of a solve the faster you are). It would somewhat be on the honesty system to not get slower times initially then do really well, but maybe we could have the initially submitted times matter slightly as well, so submitting a slower than normal time loses points, and submitting a faster than normal time just sets high bars.


Me and Nathan have been discussing this. I’ll post our finished system when signups open.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> There won't be brackets. Just the top 8/16 people would make it through.


I feel like there should be brackets though. It would make more sense


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> I feel like there should be brackets though. It would make more sense


I simply don't have the time nor capacity.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> By "cheating" do you mean intentionally getting slow times to get put in a slower bracket?


it's called "sandbagging"


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I simply don't have the time nor capacity.


Makes since. Already can't wait until summer break lol


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Makes since. Already can't wait until summer break lol


It's at easter break, not summer. Do you mean for free time?


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> It's at easter break, not summer. Do you mean for free time?


 Yeah. But I still get to practice everyday


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

So far, it is EXACTLY split. If you haven't voted yet, please do!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> So far, it is EXACTLY split. If you haven't voted yet, please do!
> View attachment 14640


I’M SORRY
I didn’t realise I hadn’t voted... And I voted OH.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’M SORRY
> I didn’t realise I hadn’t voted... And I voted OH.


ITS FINE
yeah... OH pulling ahead

why we talking in caps


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Thinking back though, 4x4 would've been nice for other people...


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thinking back though, 4x4 would've been nice for other people...




I said 2x2, cause it's the one i had the best chance of doing well at


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey i accidentally voted for OH, can i change it to megaminx?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Hey i accidentally voted for OH, can i change it to megaminx?


No, sorry. Megaminx isn't in the final vote, unless you meant the first vote, in which case it's too late. Sorry Alex.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> No, sorry. Megaminx isn't in the final vote, unless you meant the first vote, in which case it's too late. Sorry Alex.


 can you change his vote to 2x2?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> can you change his vote to 2x2?


Nope. Its his vote.


Unless he wants me to change it to 2x2?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Nope. Its his vote.
> 
> 
> Unless he wants me to change it to 2x2?



He does. trust me


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> He does. trust me


We are in the presence of a mind reader! Ommmmmmm Ommmmm


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

I don't want 2x2 to win because my 2x2 broke


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> I don't want 2x2 to win because my 2x2 broke


Oof. You could use a 4x4 but turn like a 2x2. But you have like 3 months to get a new one. The MS is good.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Oof. You could use a 4x4 but turn like a 2x2. But you have like 3 months to get a new one. The MS is good.


I probably will get the xmd flare


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

OK, we still have a tie between two events. At 5pm GMT I will be closing this form, so if you haven't voted yet, get your votes in now before it's too late! Currently OH and 2x2 are tied, and I REALLY don't want to have to decide between them, so vote vote vote!

Actual stats:
OH and 2x2- each on 3 votes
Clock and 4x4 both on 2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK, we still have a tie between two events. At 5pm GMT I will be closing this form, so if you haven't voted yet, get your votes in now before it's too late! Currently OH and 2x2 are tied, and I REALLY don't want to have to decide between them, so vote vote vote!
> 
> Actual stats:
> OH and 2x2- each on 3 votes
> Clock and 4x4 both on 2


If there’s a tie we could try getting the people from clock and 4x4 to choose their next favourite event


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> If there’s a tie we could try getting the people from clock and 4x4 to choose their next favourite event


We could, but IDK who voted for what. I should have put a enter your ss username question


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> We could, but IDK who voted for what. I should have put a enter your ss username question


If you say revote, they'll probably come back. Just need to make it obvious in the title, like [REVOTE]


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> If you say revote, they'll probably come back. Just need to make it obvious in the title, like [REVOTE]


And now its a tie between 4x4, 2x2 AND OH. Just clock that's trailing.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> And now its a tie between 4x4, 2x2 AND OH. Just clock that's trailing.



the way it should be


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

In a odd twist:
Clock leading with 31.3% of votes,
followed by 4x4 and 2x2 with 25% of votes
Then OH with 18.8%
...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> In a odd twist:
> Clock leading with 31.3% of votes,
> followed by 4x4 and 2x2 with 25% of votes
> Then OH with 18.8%
> ...


I just have a strange feeling
Somewhere
Alt emails are being made lol.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I just have a strange feeling
> Somewhere
> Alt emails are being made lol.


Lol. I have no way to check tho...

EYYYYYYYYYYY 1000th MESSAGE!!!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Lol. I have no way to check tho...
> 
> EYYYYYYYYYYY 1000th MESSAGE!!!



just take clock off as an option


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> just take clock off as an option


Nah that's unethical


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nah that's unethical



it's the only viable solution


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> it's the only viable solution


Nope. This is as fair as can be.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I just have a strange feeling
> Somewhere
> Alt emails are being made lol.


I have checked this and deleted all the duplicates that all seemed to be submitted at like 1/2 min intervals. After doing this, THESE

are the results.
4x4 has won, and will be the extra event!
So just to reiterate, signups are NOT yet open, and when they do open, please only signup if you are going to participate in BOTH 3x3 and 4x4, I will NOT take anyone who only wants to participate in one. Qualification times will be based on your 3x3 times. More info will be posted when signups open!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I have checked this and deleted all the duplicates that all seemed to be submitted at like 1/2 min intervals. After doing this, THESE
> View attachment 14728
> are the results.
> 4x4 has won, and will be the extra event!
> So just to reiterate, signups are NOT yet open, and when they do open, please only signup if you are going to participate in BOTH 3x3 and 4x4, I will NOT take anyone who only wants to participate in one. Qualification times will be based on your 3x3 times. More info will be posted when signups open!


Poggers!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I have checked this and deleted all the duplicates that all seemed to be submitted at like 1/2 min intervals. After doing this, THESE
> View attachment 14728
> are the results.
> 4x4 has won, and will be the extra event!
> So just to reiterate, signups are NOT yet open, and when they do open, please only signup if you are going to participate in BOTH 3x3 and 4x4, I will NOT take anyone who only wants to participate in one. Qualification times will be based on your 3x3 times. More info will be posted when signups open!


Poggers

We should have a qualifier. I think that would really help with some of the excitement and make it a little more enjoyable. Also, we should have a more professional layout and possibly a bO5 sets. Wait a minute, that sounds like Monkey League!! What do you think @Jam88 ?


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 4, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Poggers
> 
> We should have a qualifier. I think that would really help with some of the excitement and make it a little more enjoyable. Also, we should have a more professional layout and possibly a bO5 sets. Wait a minute, that sounds like Monkey League!! What do you think @Jam88 ?


I have discussed with @Nmile7300 and we have some plans for a qualifier that I will make clear when signups open at the end of February. Keep the suggestions coming though!
We will probably stick to the win/loss system like last time.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I have discussed with @Nmile7300 and we have some plans for a qualifier that I will make clear when signups open at the end of February. Keep the suggestions coming though!
> We will probably stick to the win/loss system like last time.


SO @Jam88 , will there be a best of 5 sets? I feel like that is much more reasonable than doing just an average of 5. It will really help to prove who is the real winner and not just have it based off of one average. Also, are we able to tell you the times that we are available? I only cube beyween 5-8 AM EST and that can be pretty early for some others


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 4, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> SO, will there be a best of 5 sets? I feel like that is much more reasonable than doing just an average of 5. It will really help to prove who is the real winner and not just have it based off of one average. Also, are we able to tell you the times that we are available? I only cube beyween 5-8 AM EST and that can be pretty early for some others



I agree that the set idea is much more fun than a simple average of 5


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 4, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I agree that the set idea is much more fun than a simple average of 5


I feel like the ao5 would also demotivate people because they can have more slip ups in an ao5 than they would in an entire set


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 4, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> SO @Jam88 , will there be a best of 5 sets? I feel like that is much more reasonable than doing just an average of 5. It will really help to prove who is the real winner and not just have it based off of one average. Also, are we able to tell you the times that we are available? I only cube between 5-8 AM EST and that can be pretty early for some others


RE best of 5 sets, I don't have enough time to do it. I want to, but would take up to 5x as long, which I have no time for. Sorry.
RE times, the streams will be between 6-8 pm gmt, and unfortunately I am unable to make it any earlier.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 5, 2021)

i like to participate. i have a youtube channel but i don't post videos i that ok ?


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 5, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> i like to participate. i have a youtube channel but i don't post videos i that ok ?


That is fine. Signups aren't open yet though, so you will have to say that you want to participate than as well. Also, you need discord to participate and you need to be able to be online on discord from 6-8 pm GMT on the days that it is.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Signups will open on the weekend most likely. I will explain everything then.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey I wanna participate
Avg. less than 13.5
Also I have a youtube channel BUT have not posted anything,
if you want I can post something can you tell me what to do 
Also Please share the dicord link agains 
Thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> Hey I wanna participate
> Avg. less than 13.5
> Also I have a youtube channel BUT have not posted anything,
> if you want I can post something can you tell me what to do
> ...











Join the Permutation League Discord Server!


Check out the Permutation League community on Discord - hang out with 13 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg




It doesn't matter if you have not posted on your channel.
This will be at 6-8pm GMT over the course of 12-18th April. If you can't make these times, please don't sign up.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 23, 2021)

I am just concerned about the timing as Im in India and 6 pm is like 11 pm so Can something be done and if not I might not reply but Cheers for the future hope this succeeds


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> I am just concerned about the timing as Im in India and 6 pm is like 11 pm so Can something be done and if not I might not reply but Cheers for the future hope this succeeds


I can't really make it any earlier, as a good lot of the potential participants live in the US. Sorry.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I can't really make it any earlier, as a good lot of the potential participants live in the US. Sorry.


Perhpas more can be decided when people actually sign up, so we can get an idea of timezones


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Perhpas more can be decided when people actually sign up, so we can get an idea of timezones


Yeah, probably. It seems to me though that Alex, Owen, Micah, Stone, Humble Cuber, and most of all, Nathan (the second commentator) are all in US timezones.
(I'm not sure whether ll of them will sign up, but Alex showed interest and the other 4 were in the last one)


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shoot, I have no sense of time apparently. This is two days late, but better late than never 
@Alex Davison @FishyIshy @PetrusQuber 
Hi everyone, signups are now open! Please read this entire post before signing up. Participation in S1 does not guarantee a spot. You still have to signup again. 

Participant Rules
No swearing/NSFW on stream or in the server.


How to signup and how qualifications will work
***Please note, signing up does not mean you will participate. That is what the qualifications are for***
If you want to signup, please PM both me and @Nmile7300 with a video of a recent ao25. Unedited video, scrambling included. Please also put the scrambles and times copied from CSTimer or any other timing app in a spoiler. I HAVE TO BE ABLE TO DOWNLOAD THE VIDEO, SO NO YOUTUBE LINKS. Dropbox set to everyone can download is good, Google Drive also good, or just upload video straight to here if possible. In the pm, also put your discord username and join the server https://discord.gg/kxHaThXFa5; also please say if there are any days you can't make (max of 2). The matches will be at 6-8 pm GMT over the dates 12-18th April.

Qualifications will work as follows:
1. Signups close, after about 2 or 3 weeks.
2. Nathan and I look at the videos, ensure that there is no cheating in the videos.
3. After any cheating has been eliminated, we pick either the 8 or 16 fastest people depending on how many signed up.
4. I or Nathan announce who will be in the League, and I will compile some solves from the videos they sent into a montage for a Permutation League Season 2 promo video (this is why I needed to be able to download them).


----------



## Genius Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Shoot, I have no sense of time apparently. This is two days late, but better late than never
> @Alex Davison @FishyIshy @PetrusQuber
> Hi everyone, signups are now open! Please read this entire post before signing up. Participation in S1 does not guarantee a spot. You still have to signup again.
> 
> ...


can I just send the ao25 to you through discord


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 1, 2021)

There are methods to downloading youtube videos, one of them is using a website called y2mate


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> There are methods to downloading youtube videos, one of them is using a website called y2mate


If YouTube themselves doesn’t provide a service, then I don’t trust it.


Genius Cuber said:


> can I just send the ao25 to you through discord


Can you pm me and Nathan (@Nmile7300) on here anyway with the other info, but yes, you can send the vid to me through discord. I am Westsi #0412


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> If YouTube themselves doesn’t provide a service, then I don’t trust it.


You can trust it. I have used it many times with no issues. Just ignore the "adobe flash update" things because flash is dead lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2021)

I wonder how the time range will be now there are qualifications. Won’t prerecorded videos mean you don’t know if they predid the scrambles? Maybe a stream of 25 solves would’ve been better, and further promo
Could you update me again on how the scoring system will now work?

I’ll get to work on an ao25 soon


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I wonder how the time range will be now there are qualifications. Won’t prerecorded videos mean you don’t know if they predid the scrambles? Maybe a stream of 25 solves would’ve been better, and further promo
> Could you update me again on how the scoring system will now work?
> 
> I’ll get to work on an ao25 soon


OK all valid concerns, but I also said that they have to also send their cstimer stats for that.
Scoring: win-3 points draw- 0 points loss- -3 points



Alex Davison said:


> You can trust it. I have used it many times with no issues. Just ignore the "adobe flash update" things because flash is dead lol


how do they make money then?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK all valid concerns, but I also said that they have to also send their cstimer stats for that.
> Scoring: win-3 points draw- 0 points loss- -3 points
> 
> 
> how do they make money then?


I guess.
What about matching then? Does everyone play everyone?


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I guess.
> What about matching then? Does everyone play everyone?


Depending on the time bracket difference between first and last, yes. 
Teams will be based on qualification results:
1st, 3rd, 6th, 8th will be one team.
2nd, 4th, 5th, 7th is another


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Shoot, I have no sense of time apparently. This is two days late, but better late than never
> @Alex Davison @FishyIshy @PetrusQuber
> Hi everyone, signups are now open! Please read this entire post before signing up. Participation in S1 does not guarantee a spot. You still have to signup again.
> 
> ...


And where do I send my ao25? Also, how many comps will there be per person? I'm pretty sure that I'll be able to compete


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> And where do I send my ao25? Also, how many comps will there be per person? I'm pretty sure that I'll be able to compete


In a PM to me and Nathan (Nmile7300). Either send the plain vid as a file, send as a Google Drive link, or as a Dropbox link (basically any way that I'll be able to download it)
So the rounds will be scheduled over the time frame. If there are any times you can't make, put that in the PM too.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> how do they make money then?


there's lots of ads on the website


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> there's lots of ads on the website


I guess. I'm honestly kinda surprised no one has signed up yet. I have no pm's as of yet.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I guess. I'm honestly kinda surprised no one has signed up yet. I have no pm's as of yet.


We need to do the ao25s and send them in, bound to be a time gap.
I was pretty busy doing online homework today so yeah

Also requirements make people more ‘yeah I’ll do it later’


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> We need to do the ao25s and send them in, bound to be a time gap.
> I was pretty busy doing online homework today so yeah
> 
> Also requirements make people more ‘yeah I’ll do it later’


That is true.
Last season was unfair tho, so we need some requirements


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey so if anyone wants to send ME a YouTube link, I have no problem with downloading them and then sending it to J8.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Hey so if anyone wants to send ME a YouTube link, I have no problem with downloading them and then sending it to J8.


Yeah OK sure, that's fine! Send YT links to Nathan!


----------



## Genius Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> If YouTube themselves doesn’t provide a service, then I don’t trust it.
> 
> Can you pm me and Nathan (@Nmile7300) on here anyway with the other info, but yes, you can send the vid to me through discord. I am Westsi #0412


But the thing is that I don’t know how to work this forum so it’s simpler and easier to send through discord


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Genius Cuber said:


> But the thing is that I don’t know how to work this forum so it’s simpler and easier to send through discord


It is very easy to PM someone. Go to their profile and click "Start conversation"


----------



## Agam Chawla (Mar 2, 2021)

Wait is this sponsered like can the contestants earn MONEY
just curious


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> Wait is this sponsered like can the contestants earn MONEY
> just curious


We're still working that out. Probably not though.


Genius Cuber said:


> But the thing is that I don’t know how to work this forum so it’s simpler and easier to send through discord


Press on where it says Jam88 or press here: https://www.speedsolving.com/members/jam88.53363/ and then at the top of the page press start conversation. When the next page loads press in the recipients field and enter nmi and the press the top result which should be Nmile7300(that is Nathan). Then fill in the title and main body and at the bottom press send.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> We're still working that out. Probably not though.
> 
> How about adding a fee per participant
> and then dividing it by ranks
> ...


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> How about adding a fee per participant
> and then dividing it by ranks
> Example
> 10 participants per person fee 5$
> ...


I don't want to charge people to do it.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I don't want to charge people to do it.
> But the fact that people can win makes it more competitive and fun also we will only keep small amount and small rewards


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Still, not really.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Still, not really.
> So (not in an angry tone just curious)
> what is the motivation for the people to participate and compete


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Having fun cubing?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah, paying money to have to enter in a relatively small competition and having just a 50% chance of getting more money even assuming everyone is in the same time range doesn’t fit. Even [email protected] doesn’t do something like that.
Most people here don’t have stuff like Paypal accounts and things either, and working stuff out would just be a hassle.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah, paying money to have to enter in a relatively small competition and having just a 50% chance of getting more money even assuming everyone is in the same time range doesn’t fit. Even [email protected] doesn’t do something like that.
> Most people here don’t have stuff like Paypal accounts and things either, and working stuff out would just be a hassle.


Yeah, asking kids to pay to enter a comp arranged by another kid is not a great idea IMO. Are you thinking of signing up?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah, asking kids to pay to enter a comp arranged by another kid is not a great idea IMO. Are you thinking of signing up?


Yeah, will do a video later in the evening


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah, will do a video later in the evening


I did one, but I was less warmed up than I thought and ended up with a 14 average lol.
Should I redo?

I mean yeah it’s not an accurate representation of my times all the time, but it may be accurate especially if I don’t warm up enough on stream lol.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 2, 2021)

Do i just have to send an ao25 to join?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Shoot, I have no sense of time apparently. This is two days late, but better late than never
> @Alex Davison @FishyIshy @PetrusQuber
> Hi everyone, signups are now open! Please read this entire post before signing up. Participation in S1 does not guarantee a spot. You still have to signup again.
> 
> ...


Wait are we doing 4x4? How will that work?


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Do i just have to send an ao25 to join?


Look at this, but essentially, yes.


PetrusQuber said:


> I did one, but I was less warmed up than I thought and ended up with a 14 average lol.
> Should I redo?
> 
> I mean yeah it’s not an accurate representation of my times all the time, but it may be accurate especially if I don’t warm up enough on stream lol.


IDC, as long as you don't cheat, redos are fine.



PetrusQuber said:


> Wait are we doing 4x4? How will that work?


So I have 6 days scheduled. first two will have 4x4, third will have half half, fourth+fifth will have 3x3 and 6th will have 3x3 and 4x4 final.
Points all go into ONE table, so 3x3 and 4x4 points combined. Qualifications will be based on 3x3 ao25's though, and all participants must compete in both.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2021)

Having 4x4 in certainly evens the playing field.
Might want to tag some old participants also, the thread could just be lost in a sea of posts otherwise


----------



## Lava_Castle (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I guess. I'm honestly kinda surprised no one has signed up yet. I have no pm's as of yet.


I would like to participate but I am too young to use discord, sorry I didnt say that earlier.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Having 4x4 in certainly evens the playing field.
> Might want to tag some old participants also, the thread could just be lost in a sea of posts otherwise


Like @Humble Cuber @Micah Morrison @PingPongCuber @Owen Morrison @TheSlykrCubr 




Lava_Castle said:


> I would like to participate but I am too young to use discord, sorry I didnt say that earlier.


Discord is kind of essential, sorry. I'm sure there will be some that don't need discord though.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Like @Humble Cuber @Micah Morrison @PingPongCuber @Owen Morrison @TheSlykrCubr
> 
> 
> 
> Discord is kind of essential, sorry. I'm sure there will be some that don't need discord though.


Yeah i would have liked to do this but im also techinacally to young to use discord and i would normally do it anyway but ive kind of gotten in trouble for stuff like this before so i dont think im going to be able to do it, but mabye in a few more months.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Yeah i would have liked to do this but im also techinacally to young to use discord and i would normally do it anyway but ive kind of gotten in trouble for stuff like this before so i dont think im going to be able to do it, but mabye in a few more months.


Gotten in trouble how?


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Gotten in trouble how?


Probably from his parents


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2021)

It’s also noted that the time range will probably quite low for the final participants, below 20 seconds or so.
It depends on how many people sign up though.

There’s always the weekly comps and others though if you can’t compete, and you can always watch


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s also noted that the time range will probably quite low for the final participants, below 20 seconds or so.
> It depends on how many people sign up though.
> 
> There’s always the weekly comps and others though if you can’t compete, and you can always watch


Yes, that is true. They were mostly below 20 seconds last time too, and I am hoping for at least 3 sub-10 solvers: Owen, Micah, FishyIshy


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yes, that is true. They were mostly below 20 seconds last time too, and I am hoping for at least 3 sub-10 solvers: Owen, Micah, FishyIshy


At the rate I'm improving at with ZZ, I might be sub-10 by the time competition happens


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 3, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> At the rate I'm improving at with ZZ, I might be sub-10 by the time competition happens


You use ZZ? nice man.


----------



## Lava_Castle (Mar 3, 2021)

Wait, Im not sure, what age do you require to use Discord?
( I still might not participate, but it will be fun watching ;D)


----------



## pallycube (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Hey there guys, it's Jam88 again.
> 
> So yesterday, watching some LaZer0MonKey, I had an idea. It was to make a "monkey league" but the qualification requirements are that you have to have a small cubing YT channel, not be really fast and have set NR/WR's.
> 
> ...


is having set NRs and WRs a must?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 3, 2021)

Lava_Castle said:


> Wait, Im not sure, what age do you require to use Discord?
> ( I still might not participate, but it will be fun watching ;D)


discord is 13+


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

Lava_Castle said:


> Wait, Im not sure, what age do you require to use Discord?
> ( I still might not participate, but it will be fun watching ;D)


If you want to watch, it will be streamed on YouTube on J8Cubes


----------



## Lava_Castle (Mar 3, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> discord is 13+


Yeah, I cant participate; well at least I can watch!


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

pallycube said:


> is having set NRs and WRs a must?


No I kinda phrased that wrong. The musts are having a cubing yt channel. The monkey leagues musts are be a fast cuber and have set NRs/WRs


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> No I kinda phrased that wrong. The musts are having a cubing yt channel. The monkey leagues musts are be a fast cuber and have set NRs/WRs


So my channel is fine? But I also have to send you an ao25? I'm just making sure


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> So my channel is fine? But I also have to send you an ao25? I'm just making sure


Yes


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 4, 2021)

Quick bumpity so people see it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 4, 2021)

I wonder if previous people are actually seeing this. A lot live in the US so...
Do they have @s off?
I’ll try to get it done tomorrow btw


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I wonder if previous people are actually seeing this. A lot live in the US so...
> Do they have @s off?
> I’ll try to get it done tomorrow btw


OK. I'll pm them all


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bumpity!
So far we have 2 signed up, with a few more showing interest!


Spoiler: Signed Up



@Micah Morrison @PingPongCuber


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Mar 5, 2021)

I would like to compete but i wanna get a bit faster than im yet. I wanna have a chance.
When is the „comp“?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 5, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> I would like to compete but i wanna get a bit faster than im yet. I wanna have a chance.
> When is the „comp“?


Sometime april I believe, but signups close in a couple of weeks I think.
It could always be extended though I think


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sometime april I believe, but signups close in a couple of weeks I think.
> It could always be extended though I think





nico_german_cuber said:


> I would like to compete but i wanna get a bit faster than im yet. I wanna have a chance.
> When is the „comp“?


Yes. The comp is from the 12th to the 18th of April at about 6-8pm GMT (UK time). Signups will close soon though unless we don't have enough people yet.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 5, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yes. The comp is from the 12th to the 18th of April at about 6-8pm GMT (UK time). Signups will close soon though unless we don't have enough people yet.


Im thinking about signing up im not entirely sure yet.


----------



## ClockBlockCuber (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello 
Can I just record the ao25 through my phone and use a screen recorder to record the scrambles and times ..
And then put the small screen option of me solving ?


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ClockBlockCuber said:


> Hello
> Can I just record the ao25 through my phone and use a screen recorder to record the scrambles and times ..
> And then put the small screen option of me solving ?


I only need to see the video of you solving, you can just copy paste the scrambles and times into the PM


----------



## ClockBlockCuber (Mar 5, 2021)

K, I may post the video soon ...


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ClockBlockCuber said:


> K, I may post the video soon ...


Can you PM me and Nmile7300 rather than posting it?


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 5, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Bumpity!
> So far we have 2 signed up, with a few more showing interest!
> 
> 
> ...


I will get my entry in tomorrow. Looking forward to this season!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 6, 2021)

Nerves hit me so bad while trying to film that ao25. I'll try again tomorrow lol


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 6, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Nerves hit me so bad while trying to film that ao25. I'll try again tomorrow lol


OK, thanks!


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 6, 2021)

I've taken a video of the solves, will send them tommorrow!


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 6, 2021)

Great, thanks!!


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 12, 2021)

Please sign up!! We only have 3 participants rn, and we can’t do it with less than 8!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Signing up today


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Nerves hit me so bad while trying to film that ao25. I'll try again tomorrow lol





DiamondGolem12 said:


> I've taken a video of the solves, will send them tommorrow!


Any update?


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 12, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any update?


I already signed up, I'm just waiting to see


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 12, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any update?


I sent them a few days ago


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 12, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Signing up today


Thanks!


PetrusQuber said:


> Any update?


The current signups are @Micah Morrison @FishyIshy @DiamondGolem12 
Maybe @Owen Morrison @Humble Cuber will sign up too?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 12, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The current signups are @Micah Morrison @FishyIshy @DiamondGolem12
> Maybe @Owen Morrison @Humble Cuber will sign up too?


I already talked with Owen, apparently they are going to be gone during the competition, but Micah didn't realize and signed up anyway.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 12, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I already talked with Owen, apparently they are going to be gone during the competition, but Micah didn't realize and signed up anyway.


Oh crap, so only 3 then (I forgot about @PingPongCuber in the first one)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Oh crap, so only 3 then (I forgot about @PingPongCuber in the first one)


Any possibility for a retiming?


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 12, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any possibility for a retiming?


Me and Nathan have been discussing this.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2021)

BRUH
I was warming up, and averaging 11-12
So I record and all of a sudden I’m at a 15 average for some reason
I don’t even know anymore. Possibly there’s a large difference between stackmat and phone starting/stopping positions.

When do signups close? I’m literally going to spend tomorrow morning and afternoon just recording ao25s until I get something close to my normal times.


----------



## ClockBlockCuber (Mar 13, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The current signups are @Micah Morrison @FishyIshy @DiamondGolem12
> Maybe @Owen Morrison @Humble Cuber will sign up too?


I think I have to be there also ....


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 13, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> BRUH
> I was warming up, and averaging 11-12
> So I record and all of a sudden I’m at a 15 average for some reason
> I don’t even know anymore. Possibly there’s a large difference between stackmat and phone starting/stopping positions.
> ...


Signups will close like end of march.


ClockBlockCuber said:


> I think I have to be there also ....


I haven't got your submission?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yeah I got a submission from @ClockBlockCuber but haven’t sent it to J8 yet.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 13, 2021)

I wouldn't be opposed to participating in the event, but it's smack dab in the middle of my work day. I'd be free on the weekends, but that's more than two days I'd be opting out. Best of luck with the event either way.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 14, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to participating in the event, but it's smack dab in the middle of my work day. I'd be free on the weekends, but that's more than two days I'd be opting out. Best of luck with the event either way.


Thanks! Yes, the timing is a bit of an issue to sort out, but oh well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2021)

How to sign up


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 14, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> How to sign up


Maybe you should trying reading through the thread.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 14, 2021)

Ok ive decided that i want to sign up! im going to make an ao25 video and pm you and nathan etc. in the next day or two.
Wait edit i want to clarify its a teem event?
Also is the schedule on the website correct and is it in april?
because i might not be able to depending on the times


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah it’s a team event but only loosely. You compete against members of the other team individually.
Yeah it’s april. I heard they were shifting things around though to see if the Morrison’s would be able to join.


----------



## Lava_Castle (Mar 19, 2021)

Also I have a question (I still will not participate in THIS season, maybe the next), do I require a Stackmat or can I just record a computer time?


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lava_Castle said:


> Also I have a question (I still will not participate in THIS season, maybe the next), do I require a Stackmat or can I just record a computer time?


This is most likely the last season per se, but you don't NEED a stackmat, although having one would be better.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2021)

Any updates? How many are signed up?
I’m going to try signup today whether or not I do well.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any updates? How many are signed up?
> I’m going to try signup today whether or not I do well.


I believe we have 3/4 signups, and me and Nathan are debating cancelling it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2021)

@ObscureCuber
Do you want to compete?

And I’ll signup soon. Plus maybe the Morrisons can compete if the time is rearranged.
Regardless, Season 1 was a lot of fun


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I believe we have 3/4 signups, and me and Nathan are debating cancelling it.


I could ask my friend to join if you want but he averages 27 so it might be too unbalenced.


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> @ObscureCuber
> Do you want to compete?
> 
> And I’ll signup soon. Plus maybe the Morrisons can compete if the time is rearranged.
> Regardless, Season 1 was a lot of fun


no im not doing very well mentally and as such don't feel like cubing or being on camera


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 24, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> no im not doing very well mentally and as such don't feel like cubing or being on camera


I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorry everyone, it’s cancelled. Not enough people signed up, and I need to close signups now to have enough time for scheduling etc. Thanks for your support, 
Jam88


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Sorry everyone, it’s cancelled. Not enough people signed up, and I need to close signups now to have enough time for scheduling etc. Thanks for your support,
> Jam88


Season one was really fun though 
I guess you can’t use the same idea too much.


----------



## Jam88 (Apr 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Season one was really fun though
> I guess you can’t use the same idea too much.


True. Maybe in a few years or so...


----------

